# RC Zombie Crawler



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

I asked my nephew what project we should build this year and he suggested a remote controlled zombie crawler. My goal was to make a rolling steerable chasis, moveable arms as a crawling motion, a triggerable sound system, and rc operated jaw. I'm still waiting on a part to arrive but most of it is finished. I will post more pics as I begin to complete it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something to chase the ToTs with


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool!
Nice work!!


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

Below are a couple of short videos of some tests. The sound has a lot of electrical noise which I traced to the speed controller where I am pulling the 5V to power the mp3 player and amp. I have researched noise filter circuits but not sure what I will do about it. I am very open to comments on what others would do. The sound is a $3 mp3 that will activate when it receives 3-5V when triggered from a switch on my TX but I had to purchase a $3 amp which also runs off 5V to make it louder. The sound just runs in a continual loop. The speaker is just a computer speaker I tore apart and packaged everything in it. The 5V is transformed from 11V in the speed controller which is sent from the BEC to the RX where I use a blank servo connection ran to the amp and mp3.


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Jaw Mech*

Pics of the jaw mech. The servo would not move but only about 45 degrees so I had to order a part that will allow it to move a farther distance. I read that I could use resistors to achieve the same distance but I wasn't to keen on tearing apart my servo. Maybe some one who knows more about servos can add more input on this issue. I am still waiting on the part.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is going to be such a cool prop! And what nice teeth your zombie has....must be all the brains...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Everyone is going to want one of these.


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I hope to do some distressing to the teeth and paint the gums soon.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This is exciting! This is going to be great!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Mav9709, I think you have a winner here! Looking forward to seeing how this project evolves. You are off to a great start, that's for sure!


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

It is almost finished. I need to order something stronger than the thin all thread I used as my steering linkage and it bent tonight while testing, but it drives well and steered well. I wish I could make the jaw servo move farther. I ordered a component that was supposed to make it move 180 degrees but it didn't work. Maybe someone can help me with that issue. Just wanted to show the progress. I will post the final video once I receive the new linkages for my steering.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Pretty darn cool! 

Another strong line is SpiderWire fishing line. It doesn't stretch like other threads and strings. Walmart sells it. Just a thought...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I second the vote for SpiderWire. We use it for our crank ghost and tombstone flapper, and it holds up really well.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I third the spider wire. I use it in wallbreaker and leer ghost, in addition to those mentioned. Get the braided.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This guy looks like he will chew your leg off if he gets half a chance, way to build


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

It is finished! The sound is remote controlled from a switch on my receiver, the jaw is also operated from the receiver. The video doesn't show it going full speed, but it is very fast. Now time to started on a headless horseman animated prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, that guy is flying!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy buckets, look at him go


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking great! Really moves. Love the arm motion.


----------

